# Big thumbs up for the ITP Terra Cross



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

I have been debating on what tires to get for a long time. I was back and forth between the Zillas and the MST for a while. Than I started thinking about getting a true trail tire as probably 95% of my riding is normal trails and hard pack with some sand pits and a little water here and there. I finally made up my mind today and went and picked up a set of 26" Terra Cross tires. I took a nice ride after I got home and tried to hit everything I could find. I hit a lot of hard pack, sand , and a little bit of water. I didn't have access to any rocks or mud,but I still got a good feel for the tires. So far I must say I love them. With my Mudlites I always felt like the front end of my Brute wanted to push and it felt like driving a tank. Now with the Terra Crosses it's almost like driving a sports car. I turn the handle bars and the thing just bites and goes. The whole feel of the bike has changed for the better. The ride is unbelievably smooth as well. The Mudlites were a pretty smooth riding tire but they in no way compare to the ride of the t/c's. I've only had the Brute up to about 50mph so far with them on but there was no vibration or wobble at all, and even at 5mph and under I get no vibration. So far it seems like an investment very well made. :bigok:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I have looked quite a bit at the terracross. Looked like they would perform prefectly on trails. give us a report when you got a 1000 miles on them so we can see how well the wear. 
congrats on the new tires!


ps, ready for 08 springs yet? :d


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

Should be soon. My furnace decided to take the money I had set aside for that when the **** blower motor crapped out.


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Life usually goes that way.

Congats on the tires, keep us posted. I know alot of guys love em' on their yami's.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Glad you like them


----------



## dillon (Jul 7, 2009)

Do you have any pics of those on your bike??


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

Here are a few pics of them on the Brute. Unfortunately I no longer have the Brute but I loved those tires while I had a chance to use them.


----------

